# [Rom]Cm7 Base[Xronified Tweaked] (Updated V3, Based On Alpha 3)



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Someone might be interested in. Here is the link http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1321335 I never tried this ROM but mixed responses from users.
Good Luck!!


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

I support any and all theming efforts by people smart enough and willing enough to take the time to make them.

Thanks for bringing that link over here, I had seen it on XDA and thought he was being unnecessarily semi-flamed for some rather petty stuff.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

evoic said:


> I support any and all theming efforts by people smart enough and willing enough to take the time to make them.
> 
> Thanks for bringing that link over here, I had seen it on XDA and thought he was being unnecessarily semi-flamed for some rather petty stuff.


Agreed. I appreciate his/her time and efforts bringing up this ROM and you know what he is working so hard and supporting his work on a daily basis too and in return he is getting flamed by some users. That is really sad.

Add: That developer got so pissed off due to flaming that he closed the thread. That is really really sad.


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I have mixed feelings on this build. I'm waiting for a better version of it.


----------



## soyanks (Oct 13, 2011)

Another development team has remixed the CyanogenMod software, giving Android on the HP TouchPad a different look and feel

http://liliputing.com/2011/11/team-xron-releases-custom-android-rom-for-the-hp-touchpad-cm7-remix.html


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

soyanks said:


> Another development team has remixed the CyanogenMod software, giving Android on the HP TouchPad a different look and feel
> 
> http://liliputing.co...-cm7-remix.html


Repost http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9011-romcm7-basexronified-tweaked/


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

threads merged.

werd? werd.


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, xda thread was really making me mad about the complaining over stupid things. Just closed it up for now.

I wasn't trying to take anything away from the efforts that CM are making bringing android to the HP TP, but for real, why complain when in the testing phase? There are tons more to do before this project will ever become stable enough to consider a RC or even Beta.

None the less, I will keep pushing on. Not only is it fun, it helps me become a better dev. Anyway, another 10 minutes of download and back to work on the 2.08.651.3 ruu on the 3d shooter for yet another thread.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

It sucks that you had to close it down! I was looking forward to using it,

Guess I'll have to wait for a public release.

Any ICS Themeing plans?


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

some for sure. It was really my first attempt at theming all together. I am usually just modding apks and jars with speed tweaks and stuff in between. But really thought the touchpad looks better with a HC/ICS blended theme.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

So, does anybody knows that which Rom is better than older CM7?


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

I think you have done a good job,theres allways going to be little bugs but im happy theres people out there just having a go at enhancing these roms for our use.i saw the xda forum and dont cant blame you for shutting it down,alot of whinging about small bugs keep up the good work cyanogen and leoisright.


----------



## gyasih (Sep 11, 2011)

Damn, I knew I should have downloaded the last release


----------



## kiddo (Nov 10, 2011)

gyasih said:


> Damn, I knew I should have downloaded the last release


not too late, if you read all the post in that xda thread there's a link to it in one of them. i've tried it and only issue i had with it is that there's an audio problem for me. tried playing videos / music and no audio. other than that its looks and works great.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

leoisright said:


> Yeah, xda thread was really making me mad about the complaining over stupid things. Just closed it up for now.
> 
> I wasn't trying to take anything away from the efforts that CM are making bringing android to the HP TP, but for real, why complain when in the testing phase? There are tons more to do before this project will ever become stable enough to consider a RC or even Beta.
> 
> None the less, I will keep pushing on. Not only is it fun, it helps me become a better dev. Anyway, another 10 minutes of download and back to work on the 2.08.651.3 ruu on the 3d shooter for yet another thread.


Welcome to Rootzwiki Leo, I would suggest you to make your own thread here and release your ROM through Rootzwiki instead of going back to xda. We all love your work and we are anxiously waiting for your Beta release. Thanks for all the hard work buddy!


----------



## whistler (Oct 16, 2011)

This rom is no more until the beta version comes out! It seemed like a nice product but I didn't get a chance to try it out since I sent my TP in for a cracked case repair!


----------



## invalidbassist (Aug 25, 2011)

Was totally interested in this rom until I learned that the creator took it down (sadface)!

leoisright: Any chance I could get a copy of it to try it out?


----------



## ErPo (Nov 4, 2011)

Found a link to the XRONified Touchpad ROM. Curious if I get it to work.

Keep up the good work Leo.


----------



## starwood (Oct 9, 2011)

invalidbassist said:


> Was totally interested in this rom until I learned that the creator took it down (sadface)!
> 
> leoisright: Any chance I could get a copy of it to try it out?


*Thanks Leo for the great work! For those who wanna try it, I found a link here. *


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Link is active in OP for download now!http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1321335


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

v3 is out, updated in OP. Based on Alpha 3, here are some major changes: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1321335

** you can now flash thru recovery. Please wipe/factory reset/ wipe cache, and flash.*
** Updated base to CM7.1 alpha 3
* Gapps included (no need to flash after)
* Sound is working
* SOD seems to be working right now
* Wifi connects on multiple boots just fine and stays connected
* Flash thru recovery now working correctly
* Themed back to the blues that we all seem to like
* Most all gapps are updated (SU and RomManager are not updated but easy to update)
* Market working fine along with GMail
* Opted pngs
* Zipaligned
* Install non-market set to true*

*Thanks leoisright*


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

sorry to take the thunder but thought it may just be better to post my own thread. I've had a few requests for one. I appreciate you keeping everyone updated dark_angel! If there isn't much action in my thread, keep this one alive please.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

leoisright said:


> sorry to take the thunder but thought it may just be better to post my own thread. I've had a few requests for one. I appreciate you keeping everyone updated dark_angel! If there isn't much action in my thread, keep this one alive please.


That's a good idea Leo, if you do start a new thread I'll request Mod/Admin to merge the threads. I think I'll wait to see the movement in your thread first!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ Since there's no need to have two threads open, please direct all discussion to the one in the TouchPad Development subforum. Thanks!

Link:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10482-cm71-xronifiedalpha-3wipupdate-11262011/


----------

